# Got a nice Doe Mon & 2 friends got bucks!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I got a nice doe on Monday to add to the Buck I got with my xbow. 2 friends got bucks to!

My nice doe:









Trey's Bruiser 12 point (5 brow points on right beam)!

















Jon's 6 point!


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice deer guys!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...we're you hunting close to Hilliard?


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Fishstix said:


> Congrats...we're you hunting close to Hilliard?


We were hunting way down in Brown County.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Way to get it done! By the way, can I have some of that corn in the background? That stuff is like gold these days!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!!!! congrat's

heck yes need some corn too


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

FISH DINNER said:


> Way to get it done! By the way, can I have some of that corn in the background? That stuff is like gold these days!


That corn was for the cows & hogs on the farm.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

VERY NICE! Looks like a great time had by all.

How long is that G2 ?

Explain the holes in the larger buck to me. The one shot is obvious, what are the other wounds? Was the one obvious one through the shoulder not the first shot, I'm guessing not or there would be no need for any further shots.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good job nice deer also.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Lundy said:


> VERY NICE! Looks like a great time had by all.
> 
> How long is that G2 ?
> 
> Explain the holes in the larger buck to me. The one shot is obvious, what are the other wounds? Was the one obvious one through the shoulder not the first shot, I'm guessing not or there would be no need for any further shots.


I didn't lay any tape to the rack but these guys are young farmin boys that go out stalkin, pushin & driving deer so to see multiple holes in a deer shot by them doesn't ever surprise me! LOL! I'm sure he emptied his gun when he jumped that buck!


----------

